# Any way to get a Perfect Town? (New Leaf)



## DreamieMad (Nov 19, 2014)

Ok, so by the title of this thread you'll probably know what I'm going to ask. How do I exactly get a Perfect Town in AC:NL? I have obtained the rating only once 2 towns ago. (Perfect town + Quillson = Not on my life) Yes, Quillson moved in and took the place of Rosie and 2 weeks later Roald moved out because of Pietre or someone like that. But that was 11 months ago so the requirements have slipped from my head thus, I created an account on here to ask for assistance. Later I will post a list of PWP's and Villagers in my town. I have way over 75 flowers, have the beautiful town ordinance and have a solar panel built. (It's the only request I've got in this town) So where exacly am I going wrong? Isabelle says something along the lines of this. "Even from an academic standpoint I'd say this town is quite good! If it continues to grow the land value will keep soaring heigher, eh wot?" Then she mentions about there being a good balance of natural and developed area but that my villagers would like to see additional development.   <---- My expression after 2 weeks of this stuff      <------ Expression after 4 weeks  <---- Now

List of PWP's 
~~~~~~~~ 
Campsite
Fire Hydrant
Caf?                          
Cobble Bridge
Suspense Bridge 
Yellow Bench x2 
Water Well 
Fountain x2 
Park Clock x2 
Street Lamp x2 
Solar Panel 
Hot Spring (Incom.)

List of Villagers
~~~~~~~~~
Hamlet
Purrl
Drift
Dizzy
Charlise
Felicity
Mott
Melba
Lucy
Me


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 19, 2014)

You need more PWPs I believe if it says additional development.


----------



## DreamieMad (Nov 19, 2014)

Ok, so here's a short update on the info I don't know anything about. First of all there is these Abundant Nature and Abundant Living factors I apparently need to get a perfect town. I understand it until the list of PWP's in each catagory like I get high living points from the Campsite and stuff. I'm kinda getting annoyed because I just remembered that is Isabelle says PWP it's supposed to be more trees? There was some random factor ideas going on in Nintendo's head while they were making this game. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



tinyfire said:


> You need more PWPs I believe if it says additional development.



Ok, I'll try and add 1 more bench in or get more Nature projects if that is the case.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bump


----------



## DreamieMad (Nov 19, 2014)

Ok, I finished a park clock project and surprise! surprise! I still get the same response.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 19, 2014)

She's saying you need balance, so I assume that in addition to new PWPs, you also need more trees to keep things balanced.


----------



## Candy83 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Advice, Referral*



DreamieMad said:


> Ok, so by the title of this thread you'll probably know what I'm going to ask. How do I exactly get a Perfect Town in [AC:NL]? ?




Make sure you have sufficient numbers of trees, flowers, and Public Work Projects.

_Also:_ Do not have anything which registers with the game as _garbage_ lying on the ground.


A couple months after I joined _The Bell Tree Forums_, I asked the same thing as [DreamieMad].

_Here is the link:_

@ http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?123947-My-Perfect-Town​


----------



## Mango (Nov 19, 2014)

IT IS WAY TOO EASY ACTUALLY. LIKE, YOU NEED TO DO NOTHING/ IN MY DAYS YOU NEEDED TO HAVE ACRES, AND A CERTAIN AMOUNT OF TREES ;; ONE OFF AND YOU WERE SCREWED. AND A SET AMOUNT OF FLOWERS. WE DIDNT HAEV THE QR MACHIENE, IF YOU WERENT ARTISTIC BOOM, UR SCREWED. NO BUSHES EITHER. WE COULDNT PLOT RESET. OR VILLLAGER FARM. HELL NO. GOING TO SOMEONE ELSES TOWN? PFFFFT!!!! YOU HAD TO WAIT SO LONG. IT WAS SUCH A HASSLE. YOU HAD TO GO TO SOMEONE ELSES TOWN TO GET PATHS. AND YOU WANTED GOLDEN FLOWERS?? U HAD TO DO THIS FIRST. WANTED MONEY? GO SHAKE THEM TREES AND SELL UR ENTIRE CLOSET FOR 100 BELLS. GRACIES? IT WAS USUALLY ALL SOLD OUT FOR ME. BADGES? NO. YOU THINK U NEED A BRIDGE HERE? OK, DONATE 100K BELLS... TO GET 2 SPOTS FOR THE BRIDGE TO BE. WAS THE TOWN TOO PLAIN? NO PWPS. U WANTED TO HEAR RUMORS? TOO BAD, THE VILLAGERS ONLY SAY SOMETHING ONCE THEN THEY SAY TO GTFO. YOU THINK ITS HARD PLAYING NEW LEAF? YOU JUST WAIT. YOU THINK THE CRANKYS ARE MEAN? SNOOTYS ARE TOO RUDE? GO PLAY THE FIRST ONE. YOULL REGRET BEING BORN. YOU THINK YOU HAVE A TOUGH TIME? BEING A MAYOR? GETTING STARTED? IN OTHER GAMES YOU HAD TO WORK A PART TIME JOB. AT THAT U DIDNT GET ANY PAY. AT ALL. JUST 100 BELLS DONATED TO YOUR HOUSE. I THINK YOU CAN HOLD OFF A BIT LONGER TO TRY TO PAY OFF MORE PWPS. BEFORE YOU CALL ME RUDE, THINK ABOUT IT. IN OTHER GAMES, YOU HAD NO HELP. YOU COULDNT DO ANYTHING. WILD WORLD? YOU WANTED FUN? PFSDHJKFAHJKSDHFJKA!! NO HOLIDAYS!! YOU WANT TO HAVE A NICE TOWN? TOO BAD, YOUR PATHS HAVE TO LOOK PERFECT OR ELSE. CITY FOLK? WANTED TO GET SOME BELLS? MAKE A PATH? GOOD JOB, BUT YOU FAILED AGAIN. TRY HARDER, ONLY TO GET LESS BELLS THEN BEFORE. YOU'LL BE ABLE TO DO THIS. I DONT BELIEVE IN U BUT SRSLY ITS SO EASY MY 4 YEAR OLD BROTHER DID IT. SRSLY.


----------



## DreamieMad (Nov 20, 2014)

I have played Wild World and City Folk 4 years ago, and I must say I do see where your point is at it's just that my town is hardly gaining PWP's and that's probably the issue


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 20, 2014)

You still have to have a lot of trees, I had to start planting them on the beach. -.-


----------



## DreamieMad (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm going to try planting more trees tonight, but they'll all be apple trees.... It's either trees or the hot spring which'll get me that rating. :/


----------



## Melyora (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't think the Hot Spring has something to do with it. I think it will be your trees.
This SOURCE helped me attain the perfect town rating in my old town (in my current town I am still working on my PWPs, but my villagers have only suggested the Wind Turbine (meh <_<) and the yield sign (absolutely not).)

To sum it up from this source:
- 110 - 200 trees
- At least 75 flowers
- No weeds (clovers do not count)
- No trash (items on the ground and some PWPs count as garbage)
- At least 10 PWPs in town (Dream Suite and other Main Street PWPs don't count)

I hope you can get your Perfect Town status soon!


----------



## Rococo (Nov 20, 2014)

To get my tree numbers up, I first collected a lot of fruit, then planted trees in lines. More efficient, can squeeze trees in closer, and actually looks pretty nice if done right. Remember, balance is the key. You can't add a lot of PWPs and neglect your gardening. Try going to the island to collect free flowers during minigames, too; that should get flower count up.


----------



## DreamieMad (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok so I now am laying down paths and definitely have the flower count at 84. The reason I'm relying on the hot spring is because it's the second enviromental PWP I would of made. That and it looks good.  I have 72 trees so I've gotta get planting!


----------



## DreamieMad (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok, I planted about 20 trees last night. And I can say that my opinion from Isabelle has changed from the academic standpoint development stuff to, "I think it's riding the so-so rails! So average!" and I have no idea weather this is an improvement or not. So once again I need help understanding what this means. The recommendation is still the same about development so maybe when the trees have grown, (I'll probably TT) I could get a perfect town!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok, I'd like to thank everyone who has contributed to this thread! All the trees have grown and with Cookie moving in soon I can say I've got a perfect town! I can't thank you enough! Every single individual who posted anything on this thread helped me achieve my dream town! Every post helped me come one step further! One gave me the idea for more trees and that the fact Isabelle is a dunce! I can't express my happiness enough!


----------

